# Flying with my puppy..?



## nattyk (Oct 10, 2016)

Has anyone had to fly with their cockapoo, either under the cabin or in cabin? I have heard scary things about putting your dog under the cabin, but know that vets will give sedatives for it. I am moving with my fiance to Texas (from PA) after our wedding this summer. Its a 3 day car trip and my 6 month puppy gets pretty car sick with a ride over 1 hour  I am trying to work on it over the next 4 months, but am wondering if paying for a flight for him while sedated would just be better than 3 long hard days of being sick in the car and not being able to eat much. Any thoughts or experience???


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

If he fits in the cabin with you, I'd say fly. I wouldn't put him in the cargo area. If he's too big, I would try to work on his car sickness and then plan for a lazy road trip. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi 
We moved from Maryland to Europe with our first cockapoo. She was about 3 when we moved and we had her in the cabin with us and she was happy as can be (as far as we could tell). She did get some sedatives though. However I'm sure this will vary from dog to dog.


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

I'd suggest in the cabin if possible or driving if not. Have you talked to your vet about anything that might alleviate her car sickness?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

http://www.pettravel.com/blog/index.php/flying-with-your-pet-10-things-not-to-forget/

This has some good tips for flying with your dog should you go that route.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

I have flown with my cockapoo all the way to India and back! If your dog fits in a airline approved carrier bag and is approx less than 15lbs then you can fly with him with you in the cabin. I flew united and Lufthansa. But I hear southwest is best for flying with a dog. Also look at Sherpa carrier bags to get an idea of what will go under the seat in front of you. Coz that's where he will have to be during the flight. Also... do not sedate him and put him in the cargo. I have heard horror stories about that. Your doc though can give something to calm him while he's in the bag with you. 
On car sickness, I found out that dogs are so like kids. If he's looking ahead and can see things around him, my dog doesn't get sick. 
Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

